# What's the best launcher for the Samsung Galaxy S4?



## paulhewitt1h (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm currently customizing a Samsung Galaxy S4 (SGH-1337 AT&T) and was wondering what the best launcher available from the Google Play Store or elsewhere would be. Besides basic use, *I'm hoping to use the smartphone in docked mode *(monitor, mouse & keyboard). I have two Chromebooks that have shown excellent results with the docked mode capability (HDMI to VGA etc.) in the past. Multiple reviews have recommended the *'Next 3D Launcher' and there appears to be more than one available.* I purchased the 'Samsung Galaxy Smart Dock Multimedia Hub' which is perfectly compatible and working with the mouse, keyboard, audio and charger. I'm just at a stand still as to what launcher to choose from to upgrade to for the best monitor display. I'm pretty sure it's the Next 3D Launcher, only I'm not sure *which is the best. *Any advisory would be greatly appreciated! Thanks. Paul


----------

